# Caber



## bigchaser (Sep 16, 2014)

Will caber help stop estro during cycle?


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 16, 2014)

It's lowers prolactin


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 16, 2014)

Is that what causes gyno?


----------



## bigchaser (Sep 16, 2014)

Will clomid lower estro?


----------



## Amozoc (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope just aromasin and letro


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## hurrikahne9 (Apr 24, 2015)

Also have a question regarding caber, would it be needed with 150mg week tren?


----------



## Amozoc (Apr 24, 2015)

I have run 500 mg of tren A week with any caber . I have some if i need it but usually do not , just control good my estro 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tor Browser


----------



## hurrikahne9 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks..I'm just gonna test the waters right now with regard to tren. Baby steps lol


----------

